# Price The Filly



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have no idea of what horses go for in Alberta. but , she sure is a lovely horse.! you're going to let that one go?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If only I lived in Canada, if only I could own right now...

I have always LOVED Pickles. I'm sad to see her go but someone is going to get a stellar horse.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> you're going to let that one go?


 I assume your referring to Pickles? Yes, I think so. This has been a brutal decision that's taken months. My BO bought a mare that is cutting/cow horse bred and was supposed to be a project. I just clicked with her instantly, which hasn't happened in a long time. The first time I rode her I felt instantly comfortable, and ended the ride smiling. Every ride since then has been like that. I fought it for a long time, and even stopped riding her, because I like the horses I own so much, but I think it would be a shame to let a horse I have such an awesome connection with go, and I know I would always ask "what if?".

Aside from that, for my own saddle horse I want something sane, but challenging, and pickles is so sweet that she would make a...milder rider or child an amazing mount.

I'm still not 100%(haven't put up an add), but I'm pretty close to selling her. I wish I had property so I could afford to keep them all:-|


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a lovely mare-I don't think I could let one that good, go. But then a trail horse is all I want nowadays, my competition days are over.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, forgot to add- in my area, she'd probably catch about $800-1,000 now since she's green as grass but has potential. Only if you advertised her correctly though. If you got her steady under saddle, w-t-c and started neck reining, her price would probably hit a little closer to $1,200 if you advertised her right.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I live in BC and a horse like that would probably be around $2000-$2500 in my area. I think with good marketing you shouldn't have to much of a problem selling her. I think the biggest problem you will have in selling her is that there is a lot of similar horses on the market right now in AB and BC. It really is a buyers market right now. 

Best of luck to you though, I know how hard it is to decide to sell one horse you really like to buy one that you absolutely love.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is a lovely little mare. I'd advertise her between $3500 and $5000. I know Canada has a better market then the US right now and horses in general are priced higher.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm from Alberta as well  

Personally, I can see you getting around 2000$ for her. She is green broke, but she also has beautiful movement, and generally Appy's go for a little more.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

So we here between $1500-2500 seems like what she might go for in your area based on a quick google search, which showed a few Appys similar in age and training.

In MY area you would be looking at $800-1500.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

With good lines and confo as good as what she's got (not perfect, but good), a good mind, and with a good start under saddle, in a good market, I can see getting $2500-$3000 for her.

Does she show any natural inclination for any particular discipline? That can effect her price as well.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

If she was properly advertised in my area, she could go for $4,000. Appy's are kind of a big deal around here and if her bloodlines are decent she'd be a prospect for the people who travel for breed shows.
I personally don't particularly love appys but she's quite the looker. Sounds like she has loads of potential. A young horse with a good mind is hard enough to find but when she's got looks as well that should add some serious value.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That is a very nice mare. I like her and am not a big fan of Appys.
Anyone would be proud to own that mare. The one that is prompting this sale must be really nice.
If she had more than 10 rides I would say 2500-3000. I hope you get it too. Shalom


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for all the replies here is her pedigree:
Docs Sonata Dream Appaloosa

and this was her yesterday, after having not been ridden in 4 months, with only 10ish (might be less) rides on her.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, and just for the curious, this is the mare that will replace her. Mainly I have made this decision because this mare is older and ready for a season of hard riding, plus she is a lot more challenging to ride, which keeps me more engaged and learning as a rider. Pickles is so sweet and easy.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

New mare is a step back in conformation from Pickles IMO, but not sure that you want a critique on her?

Hope you find the perfect home for Miss Pickles - she is a really cute and nice looking girl.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> New mare is a step back in conformation from Pickles IMO, but not sure that you want a critique on her?


 nope, don't need a critique. Honestly, I click with this mare, and she is quicker and much more challenging than pickles. At this stage in the game, I am young and up for a challenge, and I want to keep improving my riding abilities. A sweet, mellow horse like pickles would be better appreciated in the hands of someone else.

That said, I like her so much that if this new mare hadn't come along and I just 'clicked' with her(doesn't happen often), I would have kept her. I think I have been very privileged to own her, and whoever ends up with her(I will be picky with buyers) will be very happy with her.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Let me know how much you end up asking for her, I might be interested!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

In my area the horse market is pretty bad still. You might get $250 for her by me. So don't come to Western Michigan looking to sell lol


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Both mares are lovely. What a hard decision to make. IMO I would list Pickles around $2,000. In my area, I'd be lucky to get that but your area might be different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

ForeverSunRider said:


> In my area the horse market is pretty bad still. You might get $250 for her by me. So don't come to Western Michigan looking to sell lol


I find that hard to believe. In my area there are horses going for 350- 500 for unbroke unregistered stock. I just sold a grade gelding that was broken to saddle for 2500 with very little marketing. In fact I was not intending to sell this one until he was better trained.
That mare will bring a decent price in any area. Shalom


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Here in my area tops would be 800.... Horse market has dropped a lot here. Compleatly broke, registered, with good lines, and showing well are going for 3000. I paid 15,500 for my registered gelding at six months old, halter broke. And that was it. I couldn't get 600 for him now, unless someone wanted a barrel mount. And even then, maybe 1000. No one will pay *shrugs* I'll ask a friend of mine if I can post the add of a NICE roan quarter mare she just bought for 1000. That should have been worth a lot more


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

ForeverSunRider said:


> In my area the horse market is pretty bad still. You might get $250 for her by me. So don't come to Western Michigan looking to sell lol


Hmm...I am from Western michigan. And I priced her at $3500 minimum. Quality, good minded horses sell. This filly is no exception...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Hmm...I am from Western michigan. And I priced her at $3500 minimum. Quality, good minded horses sell. This filly is no exception...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did not think the market was that bad in Michigan.
A neighbor sold a mare that was 22, had not been trimmed or ridden in 10 years at a public auction and got 390. IMO probably her price was 39 cents per pound. Shalom


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not. I did see a nice Arabian for sale for $3200 that has show experience, but owner is in college and looking to sell quick. 

The other horses in my area are averaging $1200, and the quality is substantially less then this filly.

A backyard bred, thin, no vet/farrier care unbroke/Un-worked-with horse 6 years of age and under are priced at $650-$800 on craigslist.

Minis are going for $450.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Around here, she'd likely have a tag of anywhere from $1200-$2000, depending on the time of year. Probably $2500 if she weren't an Appy...they don't seem to be real popular in my particular area.

Likes others have said, the horse market may be crap but there's always folks looking, and willing to _pay_, for a good one.


----------



## Brendagun (Nov 17, 2012)

In the deep south you could sell her for around 800-1000. I haven't looked at prices elsewhere, so I'm surprised to see them so much higher.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

In my area, if you marketed her right, you could probably sell her for $5000. Appaloosas, especially young, quality appy mares, seem to go for quite a bit more than most other breeds.

She's stunning, and I wish I was closer!


----------

